# Coon Hunt Video 2/12/15



## coop3r (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## Al Medcalf (Feb 14, 2015)

Not Good


----------



## Busherman (Feb 14, 2015)

I liked that I am going to shoot him I don't want him to suffer, that is right before you continued to sic the dogs on him. Wouldn't it be prudent if you really planned that to have the dogs tied back in anticipation of some really poor shooting if in fact you were trying to bring them out dead which  I suspect wasn't the case in the first place?


----------



## donald-f (Feb 15, 2015)

I would have liked to see one of those coons really get hold of the dogs and see what the hunters thought about it. Coons shot, falls out of tree, dogs nipping at them, hunters laughing about it, THIS IS NOT RIGHT.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 15, 2015)

They were pups.  Its all part of the training process.  Shoot a few out live, let them fight, increases the pups drive/desire to hunt coons.


----------



## coop3r (Feb 15, 2015)

Flaustin1 said:


> They were pups.  Its all part of the training process.  Shoot a few out live, let them fight, increases the pups drive/desire to hunt coons.



You hit the nail right on the head. I was worried the coon was too much for her at first and was going to put it down but she kept going back for it. I let her judge it. It really is all part of the training process.


----------



## coop3r (Feb 15, 2015)

donald-f said:


> I would have liked to see one of those coons really get hold of the dogs and see what the hunters thought about it. Coons shot, falls out of tree, dogs nipping at them, hunters laughing about it, THIS IS NOT RIGHT.




So what about dogs chasing rabbits out of brush to get blasted by shotguns, or squirrels... where is the sport in sitting in a tree and waiting for something to walk in front of you to shoot it? Why even join GON or hunt if you are going to troll?


The sport is about the dog, not the coon.


----------



## huntmore (Feb 15, 2015)

If a dog has to have a coon shot out to it to learn that it wants a coon how would it tree its first coon. 

I understand young fellers wanting to see their dog fight a coon, been there and done that. Part of the learning process for the hunter is you will find out that u don't need to shoot out a coon for a dog to want to tree one. 


 I try for head shots sometimes I miss. I have seen dogs torn up pretty good by a coon. That is also part of the game.  I have never seen coon dogs so careful around a coon as those where.


GCH  I wouldn't post videos like this because u will get a lot of grief. Also the sport should be about respect for the animal u are hunting as well as your dog. The dogs love to chew on a dead coon more than a live one because they don't get chewed back.


----------



## TCOmega (Feb 15, 2015)

Coop, That was a good vid, thx for posting. I used to coon hunt some 30 yrs ago or so. Best kind of hunting there is I think. But I have never hunted hogs with dogs, I bet that is good too.  

My oldest brother had an old black and tan dog. We had shot a coon out of a tree, and still had a lot of life left in it, and had fought the dog for a good bit, and went about 4 or 5 feet down a small hole. That dog just barely fit into that hole, disappeared, then backed out with that coon in its' mouth just tearing the dog up.  It won the fight, and that was the craziest thing I have ever seen one of our dogs do.


----------



## coop3r (Feb 16, 2015)

I love to see a good fight. It really wakes the dogs up, that is only the 3rd coon the pup has see and she is still a little skittish to jump in there and get the job done.

Willie the big male in the video is a good track and hardest tree dog I have ever owned. He is not a killer either, but they wont let it get far they will corner it and that's enough for me to step in when I feel like it.

I actually cook and eat the coon meat, I use the hides to make souvenirs for friends and family members ( Hats, tooth picks, etc. )

A lot of people have never ate coon meat. I tell you it's the prettiest red meat you will ever see in your life and taste great if you prep it. I like to cook mine in a slow cooker/crock pot like a roast, throw in potatoes and corn and whatever i have handy and that meat just melts in your mouth.

This was only my 3rd video i  have ever done. I have been enjoying filming and reviewing the nights hunt and I even enjoy sharing the vids.

Im nearly 36 and have been coon hunting since I was old enough to carry a light. I hunted with my grandfather and my father and I have taken my own kids with me. I have had several people that I have met from here on GON and locals come with me to hunt. The fella you hear talking, this was his first coon hunt and he was so excited. I love to share the tradition. Some I usually kill quick, some i let the dogs play with. Not much is wasted either way. I dont comp hunt, just an old farm boy and his dogs and I love them all very much.


----------



## Dbender (Feb 16, 2015)

Flaustin1 said:


> They were pups.  Its all part of the training process.  Shoot a few out live, let them fight, increases the pups drive/desire to hunt coons.



Wrong, wrong and then wrong some more.  If you wanted to increase those dogs drive/desire the first thing to do would be to thin them down some!  The average non-hunter thinks it's cruel for my dogs to ride around in an insulated dog box.  Think about how they would view this video.


----------



## coop3r (Feb 16, 2015)

Dbender said:


> Wrong, wrong and then wrong some more.  If you wanted to increase those dogs drive/desire the first thing to do would be to thin them down some!  The average non-hunter thinks it's cruel for my dogs to ride around in an insulated dog box.  Think about how they would view this video.



This is the way I have been doing it for nearly 30 years and it has been working just fine for me. However, every dog man has his methods for training. No sense in arguing or starting an argument over it.

As for the insulated dog box. I drive a 2500HD suburban and my dog box is in the back of it 95% of the time. With the ac/heater vents blowing directly on them.

Im not gonna even get started on all the "my way and my dog is better" because it always starts arguments and im not in a fighting mood. All I can say is that I will happily give you my address and you can bring your dogs and i'll bring my dogs, we can go out, have a good time hunting and getting some meat in the freezer and listening to hound music and maybe learn from each other. My dogs are not perfect by any means, but they do put you on the coons and that's what I'm after.


----------



## huntmore (Feb 16, 2015)

I have eaten coon before. It was ok and if I where hungry I would eat it again. 
  Yep, a good way to start a fight is to tell a dog man to his face his dogs are no good or he doesn't know how to train them. I used to hunt with a guy who called it like he saw it and if ruffled a few feathers. To his credit I have never hunted with dogs as good as his where. If a dog didn't act right it was dead. 
  I have an old female and a young dog who hasn't figured it out yet but he tries. He has a big mouth and if he ever gets it it will be a great day.


----------



## Will Crunkleton (Feb 16, 2015)

it aint a matter of whos hunted longer or whos dogs are better or who knows right from wrong. But I do know that hunting dogs are frowned up by the antis more than other forms of hunting and I love hunting with dogs wouldn't care a bit if Georgia didn't have deer period but that's a different story, anyhow whether good intentions of the op or not, a video of a walked out cripple shot coon bayed by dogs fuels their fire and some times not the best interest in respect for the sport. Out of sight out of mind and I can assure you anti's troll the web for stuff like this


----------



## Al Medcalf (Feb 16, 2015)

Will Crunkleton said:


> it aint a matter of whos hunted longer or whos dogs are better or who knows right from wrong. But I do know that hunting dogs are frowned up by the antis more than other forms of hunting and I love hunting with dogs wouldn't care a bit if Georgia didn't have deer period but that's a different story, anyhow whether good intentions of the op or not, a video of a walked out cripple shot coon bayed by dogs fuels their fire and some times not the best interest in respect for the sport. Out of sight out of mind and I can assure you anti's troll the web for stuff like this



Ding Ding, We have a winner


----------



## rooster fish (Feb 17, 2015)

Liberals


----------



## Gbeagle (Feb 17, 2015)

Nothing wrong with being proud. Not knocking what you do.Think back to 30 yrs ago what would your granddaddy and daddy do. Things were done that were common knowledge but they remained unspoken and definitely not posted on the internet. Nothing liberal or conservative about it some things are just better off unseen and unspoken. Kinda like the unwanted puppies that disappeared. We all know what happened to them it just wasn't talked about.


----------



## gemcgrew (Feb 18, 2015)

Will Crunkleton said:


> Out of sight out of mind and I can assure you anti's troll the web for stuff like this


So what! Send the videos to the anti's and throw in their face. You guys have already capitulated. You are the problem.


----------



## Will Crunkleton (Feb 18, 2015)

Gemcrew would you sucker punch a ufc fighter in the face to show him you know something about fighting hsus and peta are backed by millions of dollars its a fight we have to be smart about not one ya would want to kick in the tooth my opinion is out of sight out of mind I may be young but I'm old fashioned a man don't brag about something he has to do he just does it for him and his bloodline I guess I just never will understand the need too I guess I will say it boast on a social media website


----------



## Will Crunkleton (Feb 18, 2015)

If ya wanna call me the problem we can look at our rap sheet and see what I've done with hound cur feist and beagle organizations and clubs and I might would have an intelligent conversation on how things work in that house with the gold top your welcome to pm for my number


----------



## huntmore (Feb 18, 2015)

Will Crunkleton u still coon hunting or are u bear hunting mostly.


----------



## Will Crunkleton (Feb 18, 2015)

I been coonhunting every night but them big coon(bear) gonna start moving soon 28th of this month is a sad day not cause kill season is over but cause wmas close to small game


----------



## Will Crunkleton (Feb 18, 2015)

Hey huntmore some don't realize if ya leave a little seed in the tree ya young hounds chances of treeing a coon and really learning to tree well get better every time


----------



## huntmore (Feb 18, 2015)

I don't kill many. If you kill them this week u cant run them next week. Besides my dogs suck.


----------



## huntmore (Feb 18, 2015)

Do you know who I am. I live up the road from u.


----------



## Will Crunkleton (Feb 18, 2015)

I ain't real sure you can tell me here or pm me


----------



## huntmore (Feb 18, 2015)

sent you a pm


----------



## gemcgrew (Feb 18, 2015)

Will Crunkleton said:


> Gemcrew would you sucker punch a ufc fighter in the face to show him you know something about fighting


Not relevant, but no, I wouldn't sucker punch anybody.


Will Crunkleton said:


> hsus and peta are backed by millions of dollars its a fight we have to be smart about not one ya would want to kick in the tooth my opinion is out of sight out of mind I may be young but I'm old fashioned a man don't brag about something he has to do he just does it for him and his bloodline I guess I just never will understand the need too I guess I will say it boast on a social media website


You are only affirming that what I said about you, and the others that show their displeasure of the video, is true. You have capitulated.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 18, 2015)

So instead of being proud of the things and ways our families have been doing for years, lets just hide it all and pretend it don't happen.  

Being passive is the main cause for hunters and hunting being in the state its in now.  Who cares if they don't like it.  Its what we do, always have done, always will do.


----------



## coop3r (Feb 19, 2015)

Ya know, i was just trying to do something nice and share a video of a coon hunt with a first timer. The coons were not killed quick, no. They were shot out, yes. One did have a busted arm from where it fell out. I cannot help that. The dogs did not "chew" on it and torture the animal in that sense, they did keep it bayed. The hide and meat were harvested and one of them is in the crockpot now.

I dont see any difference in people showing videos of a deer that has been shot but you have to let it run and wait for it to bleed out, leave it over night and come back in the morning to retrieve it. For that brief amount of time, that animal suffered.

Rabbit videos posted on here of rabbits being ran from brush and then blasted with shotguns and look at them laying there twitching and kicking, fighting for life. They too suffered.

Now listening to all this arguing over a coon hunt, I'm suffering. Im done here. I have been inviting and taking and teaching people the history of coon hunting since i have been coon hunting in general. I have taken 7 people from the GON forum hunting, gave them gear, lights, even puppies to help them get started. Made several friend and some great memories. So please, dont dare come yelling at me that im a bad influence and yaddda yadda yadda.  I dont need someone telling me how to train my dogs or what color pants I should have worn to go hunting etc. If you dont like it, move on.


----------



## gemcgrew (Feb 19, 2015)

coop3r said:


> Now listening to all this arguing over a coon hunt, I'm suffering. Im done here.


Don't be done here. Post your videos for those of us that support your right to coon hunt the way you do. The distinction between the anti's and the capitulated is blurred. I don't trust either of them.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm sickened out by them Liberal dogs yow yowing and boo hooing.   Real dogs would have grabbed him and stretched him on the first bounce and it be over. But I would not have made a video of it. Wouldn't have had time to toss wood on the fire.


----------



## gemcgrew (Feb 19, 2015)

I am loving this video more and more all the time. It draws the "squeamish men of GON" right out into the open. Kind of like what Hawbaker's 600 does to the coyote...


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 19, 2015)

Those are about some sissyfied dogs. I know that much.Maybe they are better coon treers.


----------



## Castandcall (Feb 19, 2015)

Not a rough video. My old coon dogs from days past would have been tearing that sucker a new one.


----------



## rooster fish (Feb 19, 2015)

I wish more coon hunters would post videos. ..gets old seeing rabbits all the time.


----------



## Al Medcalf (Feb 19, 2015)

Well this is my last post since I've been accused of being liberal, squeamish and capitulated.  I've been coonhunting for 48 years and have had my own dogs for 40 years.  I don't hunt anything that a dog doesn't run up a tree.  I usually hunt 125 to 150 nights a year.  Like the original poster says he does, I clean every coon I catch.  I consider the coon to be a fine game animal.  Like any other game animal, a coon deserves a quick and humane death.  I never take more than one coon from a tree and consider them to be a valuable resource.  I try to make sure every coon I take comes out of the tree dead.  But, accidents do happen and sometimes they come out wounded.  But, I can assure you that my Curs and Plotts won't stand there and bark at it.  Adios.


----------



## Will Crunkleton (Feb 20, 2015)

im called squeamish and a liberal gemccrew that's funny I guess the saying of texas is true everything is bigger in texes even your mouth I shoot out coons from time to time if they will walk out without a kill shot or the more fight in one the better I like to see a young dog have to put a fight to kill it but I for sure never will post a video on the internet of some dogs baying a coon that says a little about me my dogs gonna kill it or I wont shoot it out to a OLD dog that will BAY it. I could care less about the coon but my dog gonna grab it and shake it til he get bit and he better go for more. I run hog dogs to and I don't like to say it but we have lost some good bear dogs just cause we run them on hogs and got em cut down and killed. Liberal no but we all know the raff they get yet don't ya think at a bay trial they would allow outside cameras. NO theres just some things you don't post about but all in the end we are gonna run our dogs our way op may run his his way. and yet til now I never told op how to do it I just stated what I thought about a video that's posted for everyone to see that an old dog will bay a shot out coon that the op states he knows want kill it so why show some dogs baying a coon


----------



## gemcgrew (Feb 20, 2015)

Will Crunkleton said:


> im called squeamish and a liberal gemccrew that's funny I guess the saying of texas is true everything is bigger in texes even your mouth I shoot out coons from time to time if they will walk out without a kill shot or the more fight in one the better I like to see a young dog have to put a fight to kill it but I for sure never will post a video on the internet of some dogs baying a coon that says a little about me my dogs gonna kill it or I wont shoot it out to a OLD dog that will BAY it. I could care less about the coon but my dog gonna grab it and shake it til he get bit and he better go for more. I run hog dogs to and I don't like to say it but we have lost some good bear dogs just cause we run them on hogs and got em cut down and killed. Liberal no but we all know the raff they get yet don't ya think at a bay trial they would allow outside cameras. NO theres just some things you don't post about but all in the end we are gonna run our dogs our way op may run his his way. and yet til now I never told op how to do it I just stated what I thought about a video that's posted for everyone to see that an old dog will bay a shot out coon that the op states he knows want kill it so why show some dogs baying a coon


And I support your right to hunt the way you do as well.

I don't hide from the anti's. I post videos. I take the argument to them. I mock them and belittle them.


----------



## Will Crunkleton (Feb 20, 2015)

if we all did it the same way it would be a lot more fussing I believe and in the end im gonna take the stand with any man that hunts behind or works a dog as long as he aint fighting them I will go down with a dog hunter or rise up with one. But I agree with the op on the videos and that a lot of people need to see our tradition. It is a wonderful sport with a lot of wonderful people I just think that a better video could have been posted is all im saying. To bring someone to like our sport which is what I believe he is aiming for would be to post a video of dogs treeing maybe a little after its dead with some gnawing on it and some of the good friendship talk setting on tailgate or something. If cripple shooting a coon to get a little excitement in a young dog is fine just I don't see a need to post it. Id say theres a few 7 8 10 12 year old boys that could get turned off because there mind aint set right to do what it needs to train a hound. I want to see the sport grow and I would think to show a lot of the great things of the sport would be a smarter choice. Im getting tired of posting on this matter til later keep ya hounds tired and yourself wore slap out


----------



## olroy (Feb 21, 2015)

*Good post Al*

I have seen pups ruined or set back by getting a beating by a coon and they never make a kill dog.  If a coon is shot out wounded 2 hounds should have it taken care of in seconds ....


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 21, 2015)

Well, we done lost. congrats on ya'll bein indiduals and all that. BUT UKC, United Kennel Club, has go caved in to Kentuckies HB 154. It's about dog fighting you think, but its about a dog like ya'lls , trained for the of fighting instead of just yow yowing around. UKC is /or possibly was / the biggest coondog registry going but they hired a lawyer trieing to cut a deal., So UKC don't mean much anymore to folks like me. I got banneded off there yeas ago. No warning, just banned. That's fine by me, I aint missed'em . They also sponsored by V bulletin. It's a small world enna so? Todd tryin his best to cover it lightly, Bless him, But UKC also registers about every other kind of lapdog. Lapdogs and UKC lapdogs and UKC itself is a lapdog. So take your fight on as an individual and see how far you get. I got banned because I talk plain enough for a lawyer and even a judge can understand. If you are legislating about dog fighting, I can tighten the language that even a moron lawyer can understand.

I hope this won't be my last post. I done had plenty of warnings (which is what I really like about GON) But I do talk plain.


----------



## coop3r (Feb 21, 2015)

I train my dogs to track, tree and bay. Not attack/kill. I use the hides and meat, not too great when it's been ripped to pieces and shot to pieces. I guess it does help a little with tenderization tho.


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 21, 2015)

Im a firm believer in filming or showing what you want. Stuff like this changes my mind.  Its kinda like hauling a deer with the tailgate up. You let the public get to seeing these videos. We will be in trouble. You can count on it. To many bleeding heart liberal tree huggers nowdays. However I'll be right there beside yall fighting for our rights but we need to use our heads about when and what we put on the net.


----------



## olroy (Feb 22, 2015)

*I agree scrapy*

I fell out with ukc years ago also .          Looks like PKC is the future.


----------



## coop3r (Feb 22, 2015)

Chkc


----------

